
How an F Student Became America’s Most Prolific Inventor - daegloe
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-americas-top-inventor-lowell-wood/
======
lienmeister
I think he had a wild idea a few years ago to hook onto a black hole and haul
it back to earth. I remember meeting some of his coworkers at a party once at
the big house on a hill outside Livermore Lab that they called the "sty in the
sky" that Lowell lived in.

